
World Bank launches world-first blockchain bond - tareqak
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-worldbank-cba-blockchain/world-bank-launches-world-first-blockchain-bond-idUSKCN1L80DP
======
tareqak
Choice quotes:

The prototype deal, dubbed a “Bondi” bond - standing for Blockchain Operated
New Debt Instrument as well as a reference to Australia’s most famous beach -
is being viewed as an initial step in moving bond sales away from manual
processes towards faster and cheaper automation.

Earlier this year Russia’s MTS, a telecoms operator, and Sberbank claimed a
world-first blockchain bond.The deal, for 750 million rubles ($11.20 million)
of 182-day paper, was however privately placed, rather than offered for wider
auction, as is the norm and the case with the World Bank deal.

CBA set the price for the “kangaroo” deal at 23 basis points above benchmark
rates. Kangaroo bonds are bonds issued in Australian dollars by foreign
institutions.

